# Thinking of emigrating to nz



## sasha125 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi ya, so my husband is getting out of the army after serving 13yrs in dec this yr. All his Scottish family ie parents younger brother and grandparents live out in Hamilton nz and we have considered this for us and our 3 young children, to settle in Hamilton?? The only thing stopping us is me  !! Im so scared as its so far away from my mum and dad whom im very close to, my dad had a major road accident 10yrs ago which has changed him completely and probs wouldn't b able to manage the flight out to visit us so it would b me having to fly bk to uk so I can see them and they can see their grandchildren!!! So it scares me that I wouldn't b able to afford to fly bk at least once ayr?? Can some of you please tell me what Hamilton is like as a place to live please....because at the end of the day all I want is a better life for my 3 children and if that means emigrating to the other side of the world then its a desission I will gladly contemplate.

Many thanks in advance for any responses, it will be greaty appreciated


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I like it 

Have you talked to your husband's family about what it is like here? Talk to them on Skype or something. There's nothing better than talking face to face, rather than reading stuff on an internet forum.

Hamilton is a city of about 150,000 people, about 1 1/2 hour drive to the centre of Auckland, the same to the East Coast beaches, 1/2 hour to Raglan beach to the west and about 2 1/2 hours to Taupo and 3 1/2 to the mountains. The Waikato is the centre of dairying, so there a lot of farmland in the surrounds.

But I sense that isn't your issue. Sounds like missing your parents would be the issue for you. I imagine it would be really really tough for you. No one knows but you. Your husband needs to consider your feelings. Good luck.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm working in Hamilton and living just on the edge of Waikato & Auckland districts. I'm quite impressed with what I've seen of Hamilton - it's a nice little town (by UK standards, that it. For NZ it's one of the largest cities!)

But as inhamilton says, I don't think that's what you're asking. 

It is a long way from the UK, and you will miss your parents. So you need to ask yourself - what is more important to you personally? I think NZ is a wonderful place for bringing up children - I wish I had moved here when the kids were younger. But the only friend I have who moved back to the UK did so because she missed her family. It really depends how close to them you are.

I went through a huge guilt trip when we moved here, as I left my elderly Mum on her own. She had sisters and brothers and good friends - but I was an only child. But I knew that my time for a visa was running out. Of course she was upset, but she was more concerned that we had a fantastic future lined up. 

We set her up with a PC with a camera and Skype. She learned very quickly how to use it!


----------

